

Isn't Light Table very similar to the Iguana Translator? - sellingly

Open Source?  Yes
But still, haven't a lot of the concepts already been done in Iguana? -- http://www.interfaceware.com/iguana_translator.html<p>Both seem pretty awesome, but for the hype of re-inventing the IDE that Light Table is getting, aren't they just doing the same as Iguana?
======
sellingly
Hmm, link didn't work. <http://www.interfaceware.com/iguana_translator.html>

Seriously though, realtime execution = Live Annotations...

